# Interfun-Dialer: Ermittlungen dauern bis 2005



## sascha (20 November 2004)

*Interfun-Dialer: Ermittlungen dauern bis 2005*

Im Fall der mutmaßlichen Abzocke mit Dialern der Firma Interfun ist weiter kein Ende der Ermittlungen in Sicht. „Mit dem Abschluss ist sicher nicht mehr in diesem Jahr zu rechnen“, sagte jetzt Michael Geidies, stellvertretender Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel, gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Damit ist auch weiter unklar, ob gegen die Tatverdächtigen Anklage erhoben wird. 

Die Firma Interfun im hessischen Edertal galt lange als einer der großen Dialerbetreiber in Deutschland – allerdings mit erheblichen Schattenseiten. Denn gut zwei Jahre lang kam es auch immer wieder zu Beschwerden von Internetsurfern, die sich von per Spam beworbenen 0190-Dialern des Unternehmens belästigt fühlten. Erheblicher finanzieller Schaden entstand nach Ansicht der Ermittler vor allem durch Dialer der Firma, die als Internet-Grußkarten getarnt waren. Dem Hinweis „Sie haben eine Grußkarte erhalten“ in ihren Mails folgten offensichtlich viele arglose User – und landeten direkt bei teuren Dialern, die sich per Klick installierten und einwählten. Im September 2003 endete die Welle dieser Dialer-Grußkarten dann recht abrupt. Damals durchsuchten Fahnder in fünf Bundesländern 18 Wohnungen und Geschäfträume, die im Zusammenhang mit der Interfun standen. Mehrere Tatverdächtige wurden vorläufig festgenommen, gegen einen mutmaßlichen Haupttäter sogar Haftbefehl erlassen. Er saß daraufhin mehre Monate in Untersuchungshaft, ist aber schon länger wieder auf freiem Fuß.

14 Monate nach der Großrazzia dauert das Verfahren bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel an. „Die Ermittlungen sind weiterhin nicht abgeschlossen“, sagte Vizesprecher Michael Geidies gestern gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. „Insbesondere liegt das Gutachten des Bundeskriminalamtes noch nicht vor.“ Die Spezialisten des BKA sollen wie berichtet prüfen, was es genau mit den Dialern auf sich hatte. Davon hängt letztlich ab, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel Anklage erheben kann. Auch die genaue Schadenssumme sei bislang nicht klar. Eine zunächst genannte Summe von 37.000 Euro war nur eine erste Schätzung. In einem Punkt sind die Fahnder allerdings schon weiter – in der Aufklärung des Firmengeflechts, das offensichtlich rund um die Interfun aufgebaut war. Denn neben dem hessischen Unternehmen hatten damals auch Dialer einer Firma namens Inpa Ltd. mit Sitz in der Türkei für Unruhe gesorgt. Kein Zufall, wie die Staatsanwaltschaft heute weiß. Geidies: „Die Inpa Ltd. wurde - jedenfalls im EDV-Bereich - von Verantwortlichen der Interfun geführt.“

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=209

cu,

Sascha


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99498#99498



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube aber, dass kaum einer derjenigen, die arglose Internetnutzer ausbeuten, je strafrechtlich belangt wird


apropos  Strafrecht, gibt es  eigentlich etwas Neues aus dem schönen Edertal  :lupe: 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=13
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=209


> Interfun-Dialer: Ermittlungen dauern bis 2005
> Im Fall der mutmaßlichen Abzocke mit Dialern der Firma Interfun ist weiter kein Ende der Ermittlungen in Sicht. „Mit dem Abschluss ist sicher nicht mehr in diesem Jahr zu rechnen“, sagte jetzt Michael Geidies, stellvertretender Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel, gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Damit ist auch weiter unklar, ob gegen die Tatverdächtigen Anklage erhoben wird.


2005 ist es , ein Viertel vorbei, aber es sind ja noch 9 Monate...
j.

PS: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99508#99508


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine These, der gegenüber man mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch in diesem Jahr - an mindestens einem Exempel - das Gegenteil beweisen wird!  8)


auch hier ? nirgendwo ist auch nur der leiseste Hinweis auf weitere Aktivitäten zu finden
Still ruht der See....
PPS: die Domain interfun.de ist nach wie vor auf den  damaligen?   Beschuldigten registriert
zwar inaktiv, aber......
.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 April 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99589#99589


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Statistisch dürfte das Risiko der Betrüger zur Rechenschaft gezogen zu werden
> geringer sein, als das vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.


Quod erat demonstrandum... 
(bisher außer dem  damaligen Theaterdonner  anscheinend nur noch Sonnenschein..) 

cp


----------



## Eisbaer (11 Mai 2005)

> Mit dem Abschluss ist sicher nicht mehr in diesem Jahr zu rechnen“, sagte jetzt Michael Geidies, stellvertretender Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel, gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Damit ist auch weiter unklar, ob gegen die Tatverdächtigen Anklage erhoben wird.



Vielleicht haette die werte Staatsanwaltschaft mal Leute fragen sollen, die Ahnung davon haben. Interessant zu wissen, dass man Malware ohne Strafe in den Umlauf bringen kann. Immerhin (wir erinnern uns alle) haben die Interfun Dialer Dialerschutzprogramme "ausgehebelt" und das habe ich sogar schriftlich vom Geschaeftsfueher der Firma Interfun vorliegen gehabt. Muesste mal suchen, ob ich das noch irgendwo in meiner Unordnung habe 

Vielleicht haette ich damals selber Dialer (die nicht ganz "ohne" sind)verteilen sollen, wenn ich damals schon gewusst haette, dass man sowieso (wahrscheinlich) nicht angeklagt wird. Koennte mir jetzt ein schoenes Leben mit dem verdienten Geld machen, meine Guete bin ich bloed gewesen!
Aber dafuer habe ich wenigstens ein reines Gewissen damals mit Sascha dagegen "angekaempft" zu haben 

Ich moechte wetten, dieses Verfahren wird mangels Beweise eingestellt.

Gruss Thomas
trojaner-info.de


----------



## Eisbaer (11 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> (bisher außer dem  damaligen Theaterdonner  anscheinend nur noch Sonnenschein..)
> 
> cp



Genau! - Im Nachhinein war doch alles gar nicht so schlimm. Dialeranbieter, Seitenbetreiber, Telefongesellschaften und auch Rechtsanwaelte haben damals alle gut verdient. Letztendlich wurde die Wirtschaft angekurbelt, vielleicht sollte man noch Preise und Auszeichnungen dafuer verteilen   :evil:


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

... aber immerhin saß der Beschuldigte GF von Interfun ziemlich lange in U-Haft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber immerhin saß der Beschuldigte GF von Interfun ziemlich lange in U-Haft.


 bei welchem Tagessatz?


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% - Vollverpflegung, Arbeitsdienst und Unterkunft all incl. (ist in der Situation Standard)!


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

hi gibt es da was neues endlich mal?


----------

